

Blizzard unveils Diablo 3 auction system featuring real currency - hydrazine
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/01/diablo-3-auction-system/

======
hammmatt
I'm surprised that I am commenting late and I am the first one.

Am I the only one that seems to think that this can be used for racketeering,
money laundering, ext.

Also, balancing a dual currency economy by arbitrage? Interesting concept? Or
doomed to be abused? Or both?

